# Canine IQ Tests are In...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I found this to be a very interesting article. I definitely agree on the poodle, but I believe Maltese should be in the top 10, also! <a href="http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/32349079/?GT1=43001" target="_blank">
</a>
Dogs Are As Smart as Toddlers IQ Test Shows

Linda


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

So maltese is not the sharpest knife in the drawer. 
I was surprised to see that too!
I read someplace that maltese is comparable to lab in intelligence. Not according to this study. Oh well.. they are so awfully cute though!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting article!

I don't find the data to be sufficient to gauge all dogs on IQ. They took data from obedience judges and people are less likely to take their small dogs to obedience than those with say a Border Collie or Lab. Small dogs just aren't as common in obedience, agility, etc... 

They did mention that the dogs who do well on the IQ tests are newer breeds that were bred to understand human 'language'. I grew up with Labs and yes they are incredibly smart, but Jax is definitely smarter than any lab I have owned. His problem solving skills are incredible and he picks up on things so fast. Kenzie is also very smart. The more I work with them, the smarter they get! They learn to learn 

And this is SO true. I always have to be one step ahead of Jax.

QUOTE


> And sometimes the dim-wits make better pets. While a smart dog will figure out everything you want it to know, your super pet will also learn everything it can get away with, Coren warns.[/B]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

All I am going to say is that if Maltese is not within top 5 this research must be rigged. LOL!! J/K!!

Mia is smarter than DH and I combined, that should tell you who runs the household here! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, that is research by Stanley Coren... he had a book out a few years ago called, "The Intelligence of Dogs" that got a lot of media coverage. He must have a good PR person. LOL

Anyway, I bought the book and don't remember much about it except that Maltese were at the bottom of the list. But there was a rebuttal about the way he did his research and there were some people who discounted what he said. I think Maltese, at least the ones I've had, are very, very smart. That doesn't mean that they enjoy training, although I'm sure many Maltese do. But I found that Rosebud, my first, for example, was so smart that she figured out ways to get out of having to do training... she hated it.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ Sher, this study puts Maltese at #59 out of 79. :bysmilie:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816627


> Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.[/B]


That is so funny! Sophie is very smart - dare I say she is a mix (1/4 _poodle_) and Annie learns at her unique pace. But, hands down the smartest dog I have ever owned was a toy poodle.

Linda


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816627


> Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed*? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.[/B]


What!! LOL!!!!!! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Very intelligent indeed!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816627


> Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.[/B]


Good poodle! :smrofl:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816627


> Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.[/B]


Hahaha. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's one smart poodle! 

I agree, poodles are definitely the smartest. We had a poodle in our class who was such an annoying little overachiever. At our final class, we all had to do one new trick we learned in order to get our "graduation diploma." That poodle (and her 70 year old Mom) did a 10-minute synchronized dance routine. We were all sitting there with our mouths open. 

Meanwhile, Casanova didn't like the treats I bought and barely did a "Touch." I guess I was desperate to get my diploma as we spent 6 grueling hours and a few hundred on the class. So according to the audience (specifically my husband), I was the one that touched his nose instead. I really did not realize I did that. I guess I just wanted it that badly because there was just no way I was going to repeat the darned class.

Honestly, Casanova thinks commands are stupid. It doesn't mean he's not smart.  Why would you need to do things on command when you get everything you want by kissing and doting on your pet "owner" 24-7?! ("Sophia's such a good pet!")


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 12 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816811


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816627





> Honestly, I don't care what they say, I know my dog is the smartest dog on earth, just like my kids and my husband, my Mom, my Dad, etc. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Actually, we had a toy poodle when we first married, and I believe that probably was the most intelligent dog we ever owned. My husband told her that his MIL was coming to visit, so she jumped up on the bed in which they would sleep and pooped on it. The dog NEVER EVER had an accident in the house except that one time, and why did she do it on the bed? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: True story.[/B]


Hahaha. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's one smart poodle! 

I agree, poodles are definitely the smartest. We had a poodle in our class who was such an annoying little overachiever. At our final class, we all had to do one new trick we learned in order to get our "graduation diploma." That poodle (and her 70 year old Mom) did a 10-minute synchronized dance routine. We were all sitting there with our mouths open. 

Meanwhile, Casanova didn't like the treats I bought and barely did a "Touch." I guess I was desperate to get my diploma as we spent 6 grueling hours and a few hundred on the class. So according to the audience (specifically my husband), I was the one that touched his nose instead. I really did not realize I did that. I guess I just wanted it that badly because there was just no way I was going to repeat the darned class.

Honestly, Casanova thinks commands are stupid. It doesn't mean he's not smart.  Why would you need to do things on command when you get everything you want by kissing and doting on your pet "owner" 24-7?! ("Sophia's such a good pet!")
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! Gosh, that poodle was such a SHOW OFF!!  
Cas is definitely the smartest in the class, he knows who the real pets are..lol.. :rofl:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

hahaha! I love those poodle stories. I would have _loved_ to see that dance routine. that's great. we're still laughing here at the thought of that. what a show off!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 12 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816827


> LOL!! Gosh, that poodle was such a SHOW OFF!! [/B]


Oh, I'm sorry. I failed to mention that the synchronized dance routine ended with the 70 year old woman DIPPING her poodle :yield: :smstarz: :yucky: :yucky: :smstarz: :yield:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 12 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816831


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 12 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816827





> LOL!! Gosh, that poodle was such a SHOW OFF!! [/B]


Oh, I'm sorry. I failed to mention that the synchronized dance routine ended with the 70 year old woman DIPPING her poodle :yield: :smstarz: :yucky: :yucky: :smstarz: :yield:
[/B][/QUOTE]


hahaha!! that's just so insanely funny..what a combination- that lady and her poodle. I'm honestly still cracking up about the ' annoying overachiever.." comment! What was the teacher's reaction? Was he/she stunned too?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 12 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816831


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 12 2009, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816827





> LOL!! Gosh, that poodle was such a SHOW OFF!! [/B]


Oh, I'm sorry. I failed to mention that the synchronized dance routine ended with the 70 year old woman DIPPING her poodle :yield: :smstarz: :yucky: :yucky: :smstarz: :yield:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whaaat...OK, I am sorry but thats just too much. Hey Poodle, You are smart, We get it! LOL... If I were there I would have said "You gotta be kiddin me" in my Long Island girl accent...LOL!!

Cas is cuter and thats all that matters anyways!! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am laughing at the thought of a 70 year old woman 'dipping' her poodle! I don't think I would have liked to be in that class either. Hunter is smart enough to know that he doesn't want to work when he doesn't want to. He's not stupid, he's just stubborn (says our trainer) because when he's ready to go - just watch out! 

I think some people don't put the training into their little dogs that bigger dog owners do because there is a difference if a little dog jumps up and down when you come home then when a 85 pound big dog does it. And as someone else said, little dogs and obedience and agility aren't as common (though they are appearing more and more) so there is less comparision.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I really think the most common breeds were tested here. We can all agree that Maltese are anything but common.

Now, having said that, I will say that I have been owned by other breeds such as Peke's, German shepherds, Rotties, mix breeds, springer spaniels, Golden Retreiver, labs...the list goes on. The maltese are the most recent in my long list of owners.

After being involved with all of them, my top picks are the Shepherd, the Golden, and the Maltese as far as a fast learning ability. I also think sometimes loyalty and intelligence is confused. Another thing that just isn't brought out enough is the way they can sense illness or danger. Even a human can't do that many times.

In obedience training the 3 I have found the easiest to work with, now that Zippy is a little older and can focus for more than 5 seconds at a time, she has really learned the quickest, i.e. sit and down, less than 30 min in one day. I'm not saying she was perfectly consistent that day, but she def caught on to the point of being able to anticipate what she would be asked next. I don't encourage her to anticipate commands other than a situation like that, but it does show they understand.

Zippy loves working sessions. She usually tells me it is time to work. If I don't set up the work time daily, she sets it. She started this a long time ago with the "come" command. She will use her body weight at the end of her leash and plant herself till I walk to the end of the leash. I can of course now feel what is happening. I turn, knowing what is happening. She is standing there wagging her tail waiting on the slightest word or motion. She is quite proud of her accomplishments and loves showing off. Ok, in all honestly, then there are the treats...sigh

I think there is really a lot to weigh in a study like this, and that the judges should not be biased.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know that out of my 3 dogs - my maltese has been the hardest to train. Milo has a very short attention span and doesn't "get" things as quickly as the girls would have but I don't care! I still love him!!

He has other qualities that are better than the girls - like he will actually sit still for more than 10 seconds and will happily spend hours just lazing about!

if anyone is interested, my girls are both pomeranian x Jack russell.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I have also owned many types of dogs in my life. My Belgian Shepherd was quite intelligent & the beagle was cute & sweet but really dense. Not sure if I can remember anything that he actually learned. Fun dog for kids to run with though.
My Cookie has learned many things in her 16 months of life but it has taken time & great repetition. 
She does seem to be learning things more quickly now that she is older. :wub2: 

I have always said that my Jack Russell is just like a human 2-3 year old. She is now 12 years & has many talents. My house has to be very child proof because she will climb & jump to get @ anything she wants. 
Here's one of her good talents - all chairs have to be pushed in under the tables & if the floor is not carpeted under the table them I have to put something -books, large bowls, a box or something on the seat because she can push the chairs out to get on the table! She jumps onto the seat of the chair, then sticks her pointy little snout up between the table & chair back & pushes up very slowly. This causes the chair to tip back on the back legs & @ a certain point the legs slip & bingo! the chair is now 6 inches away from the table! Then she hops up & checks out everything. Only once has she knocked over the chair. She waits until I go into the bathroom or something before she does these things. :smpullhair: 
Both are good as gold babies - just different - with different talents & personalities & we love them to pieces!!! :heart: :heart:


----------

